# Lock Replacement question



## mdweiss (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a question pertaining to the lock mechanism in my 1994 GXE Nissan Altima (at the bottom if you don't want the long story).

My passenger door decided to seal itself shut last April and hasn't been opened since. The lock failed.

I've been trying to fix all the problems with my car after my recent success debugging my stalling problem and replacing the distributor, and this door is next on my list. The only way to get to the lock was to remove the passenger door inside panel, and unfortunately since the door is stuck closed, removing this panel required a lot more saw and hammer than screwdriver. Luckily before doing this I was able to buy the exact panel from a local junkyard.

After several hours of sawing and hammering away, I finally got the panel off. Now I could finally examine the lock mechanism. Sure enough, the part that had failed was the lock itself rather than any of the metal rods leading to the lock. After prodding and poking at it with screwdrivers and a hangar for a while, I decided the best way to get the door open was to drill holes in the lock and swiss cheesify the thing. The first hole I drilled luckily popped the door right open!

My question is, now that I have the lock removed, will any passenger locking mechanism from a 1993-1997 Altima match mine? I've been searching for this information for a while online. The junkyard I visited had a 1993 Altima with a perfect match on my door panel. I plan to return to get the lock out of that Altima but I'm not sure if it'd match my 1994 Altima or not.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

As long as it's from the same door, the lock assy. should be interchangeable from 93-97. Most salvage yards have interchange manuals (or computer programs) that will tell them what other year and model parts will interchange with a given part.


----------

